# Laying Hens Dying



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

This week we have lost 3 of our laying hens. They had bloody rear ends & they looked real droopy & didn't move around. We have another one that looks like she might be on her way out also. These hens are all 1 year old. We also have a problem with our hens pecking the feathers out of each other in the rear end & neck areas. Is anyone able to give us an idea on what our problem might be? Also is there a good book that is very simple to read/understand that would address these problems?
Thanks!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Give the birds as much raw chopped liver (any kind) as they'll clean up and then once a week give them at least a tablespoon each.

What is the protein level of their feed. I aim for 18% and never have any feather or vent pecking.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

once its bloody the other chickens will not leave it alone. TSC used a spray on a chick that had a bloody rear-end that also colored it black so the other chicks would leave it alone. So adding more protein is good but changing the look of the wounds needs to be done too.
Sorry cant remember what it was called. Will try to stop in there and find out.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've always been in favor of throwing some scratch or corn in the bedding also, to give them something to do if they are stuck in the coop during bad weather. Also I try to seperate any that have sores or are being picked on.
As far as other information or reading, If you do a search here in the forum you will find alot of info that has been discussed before. 

Good luck and I hope everything turns out OK.


Dave


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Use STOP-PICK or bluecote to stop the pecking. That should be used the minute you see them pecking because chickens are canibals and will kill each other.
Then make sure they aren't too crowded and that they have enough protein in their diets.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Is it okay to use BlueKote on meat animals? I seem to recall reading somewhere that it's not.

In a pinch, I've had good success with plain ol' Vaseline on wounds. Really slather it on.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Vicks Vaporub (or the generic from the dollar store) works, too! You just slather it on. The next time that a bird tries to peck the wound, it ends up getting a mouthful of nasty vaporub.


----------



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for the help with the hens pecking each other, I will try increasing their protien levels. We keep their feed & water available at all times. My real concern was the hens who died for no apparent reason. They appeared healthy, then suddenly became droopy & had bloody rear ends (not from being pecked but coming from inside the hen) & then a few days later died.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wouldn't Vicks burn the wound?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Jan Sears said:


> Thanks for the help with the hens pecking each other, I will try increasing their protein levels. We keep their feed & water available at all times. My real concern was the hens who died for no apparent reason. They appeared healthy, then suddenly became droopy & had bloody rear ends (not from being pecked but coming from inside the hen) & then a few days later died.


Good point.

Cyngbaeld, why is it that Jan should feed raw liver. What does it correct?


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

im thinking they need a dose of apo sulfa jan! how many birds are left?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Raw liver provides the nutrients that hens need so they don't pull each others feathers or vent peck. It is more than just protein, though that is important. It is high in vitamins and minerals, probably some other things that haven't been identified yet.


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

Jan Sears said:


> Thanks for the help with the hens pecking each other, I will try increasing their protien levels. We keep their feed & water available at all times. My real concern was the hens who died for no apparent reason. They appeared healthy, then suddenly became droopy & had bloody rear ends (not from being pecked but coming from inside the hen) & then a few days later died.


I am wondering if your girls are egg bound. Droopy tail, hunched appearance and bloody discharge can be signs. Might try palpating for an egg - placing the hen in a warm bath can also help relax muscles to help pass the egg.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

When a hen lays her egg, part of the internal mucosa temporarily everts with the egg. This keeps the intestinal contents from soiling the egg. If another hen grabs the everted mucosa and pulls, it will tear. However, it can still retract and the hen will have blood dripping from her vent.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds like coccidia to me. If possible separate the birds with the bloody rear ends and give them Solumet for a week . Do not use any of their eggs for at leat 10 days. The liver is a good idea also Apple Cider Vinegar in their drinking water. I give my hens homemade yogurt whenever they have diarhea. It is easy to make. Purchase a gallon of whole milk and a small container of plain yogurt. I have a large flock but for 10-20 birds fill a small plastic container with a lid with 2 cups of milk and add one full tablespoon of the yogurt. I put this mixture on top of my incubator but then it is always full of eggs this time of year. You could put it on a heating pad on low or in your oven if it is gas and uses a pilot lite. You really only need a temperature of about 80 - 90 degrees to make yogurt. the milk will turn into yogurt in about 2 days. Chickens with runny butts get better in about a week with the yogurt and Apple cider vinegar dosings but when they also have blood on their butts or in their poop you need an anticoccidant from medicated feed or a liquid in their water. Hope things improve for your birds. Always begin treatment the first you see any blood don't wait coccidia can kill in a matter of a couple of days.

There is plenty of good information on the internet, no need to buy any books these days. check out the Easy Chicken and Cornell University.
Linda


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> We also have a problem with our hens pecking the feathers out of each other in the rear end & neck areas.


If they are eating each other's feathers and are otherwise healthy 2 yr olds, I would not think they have cocci.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Your hens may be too crowded. Once they start pecking and drawing blood, then they will continue to peck that bird. I would separate the wounded birds and give the hens more room, if possible. Giving them scratch feed thrown on the ground will keep them busy. If you have some good leafy alfalfa or clover hay give that to them also.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Jan Sears said:


> Thanks for the help with the hens pecking each other, I will try increasing their protien levels. We keep their feed & water available at all times. My real concern was the hens who died for no apparent reason. They appeared healthy, then suddenly became droopy & had bloody rear ends *(not from being pecked but coming from inside the hen)* & then a few days later died.


Cocci. Medicate the whole flock for it. 
I base my opinion on the information given and also the fact that spring is when you will have the majority of cocci issues.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah if the blood is not outside and you say coming from inside that made me think egg bound, like said by horsefeatherz


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

But being egg-bound is not contagious.
Cocci causes bloody poop.


----------



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

Cyngbaeld - they just loved the liver. Ford Major what is apo sulfa? Thanks again for all the good info.


----------

